# Try me button to motion detector



## bbgdesigns (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys...
I heard that it was possible to convert a pressure pad or try me button prop to a motion detector... Just wondering if anyone has done this... I have the Pumpkin Nester from Spirit (which is sound activated), a pressure pad, and a outdoor motion detector sensor from the hardware store... How do I make this work without burning something up? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking at SH site and the details on the Pumpkin Nestor - it shows this as having a motion detector. Have you tried yours?

Assuming it's sound activated - and assuming you have a "try me" switch and input jack or connection, you can make a pressure pad so that when people step on it, the prop will start (http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-an-Inexpensive-Floor-Switch-Pressure-Plate/)

Trying to hook a hardware store motion detector to this prop gets more involved and requires you to know some electronics and be comfortable around 120V (or 240V if you're in Europe). I have used these motion detectors by just plugging in a motor (for a crank ghost) into a power socket adapter in the detector's light sockets. You can buy the adapters for a couple bucks. That only works if what you're powering is 120V though. The Pumpkin Nester looks like it's 6V, so you'd need to switch the 6V using a 120V relay that's hooked up to the light socket... like I said, it gets involved...


----------



## Runfromron (Sep 22, 2006)

In order to use a motion detector, as RH says, you need to at least have some electrical knowledge. The conversion can be done, but it takes a relay in between the motion detector and the 'try me' button. Think of it this way: The prop (I have a talking skull with a 'try me' button) has its own voltage (in my case, DC current, low voltage). All the button does is complete the circuit. If you want to use a motion detector AS IS, without hacking, you'll need a 120VAC relay to do the switching, as the motion detector works on that higher voltage AC current. Relays are not in themselves hard to wire, but if you haven't done it before, and you are the least bit squeemish around electricity, seek help the first time.

Good Luck!

Ron


----------

